# دراجات همر 2016 بمواصفات فريدة للبيع



## developer (8 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أقدم لكم درجات همر 2016 بتصميم جديد وجذاب وألوان رائعة


الدراجة تحمل مواصفات رائعة ولديها القدرة على تحمل الوزن وكثرة الاستخدام


المقاس : 26 إنش


عدد السرعات : 24 سرعة 


النوع : جبلي 


الألوان : أبيض و أصفر


نوع الفرامل : أقراص هوائية


الدراجة قابلة للطي لسهولة حملها في السيارة


إمكانية فك الإطار الأمامي باستخدام اليدين


المقعد قابل لتغيير الارتفاع 

تتحمل وزن حتى 160 كيلو


نوع المعدن : ستيل صلب وخفيف الوزن


الإطارات مانعة للإنزلاق وذات جودة عالية لضمان الثبات أثناء المنعطفات


كما يوجد رفارف في الدراجات لحمايتك من التبلل في حال السير على طريق فيه مياه


السعر : 1185ريال غير قابل للمفاوضة

كما يوجد لدينا اكسسوارات للحماية أثناء ركوب الدراجة وهي : 

1- خوذة واقية للرأس 
2- قفازات 
3- واقي للأكواع 
4- واقي للركب 
5- تلبيسة للمرتبة 

ولمن يريد جميع الاكسسوارات يحصل على سعر خاص 175 ريال


جميع الاكسسوارات مدرجة صورها في الإعلان


التوصيل مجاناً داخل مدينة الرياض

أمكانية التوصيل لجميع مناطق المملكة بإضافة سعر 50 ريال

أسعار خاصة للجملة

للتواصل إرسال واتساب على جوال رقم : 0557857977 
































فيديو لطريقة طي الدراجة

Foldable Hummer Bicycle - Bicycles.sg | Video Tour - YouTube

للتواصل: 0557857977


----------

